# Cadence computer on Roubaix



## dirthersh (Apr 5, 2002)

Just picked up my Roubaix Expert and am interested in a computer with a wireless cadence option. The sensor mounts on the chain stay I presume so I was wondering if it can be done and look "clean" considering the thickness of the stays. Anyone gone this route and been happy with it?


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Cateye double wireless and has worked very well. However, I just ordered the Garmin 500 and gonna put the Cateye on my 29er.


----------



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

I have Polars wireless with cadence. I have not had one problem since I mounted it. Its really a good product.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

View attachment 202261


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

the garmin comes with two 'feet'. One of which has a smaller radius and works nicely on the narrower chainstays.


----------



## dirthersh (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info so far. I read some reviews on Amazon about the data screen on the Cat Eye Strada being too small for those of us with less than perfect vision. Some said it was hard to read. I've had the Shimano Flight Deck on my other bike and liked the way you could scroll thru different screens to get the info you need. Are there other computers that have a better display instead of trying to display everything at once?


----------



## Ack (Feb 9, 2009)

I also have a Double Wireless on my Roubaix Expert and don't have any problems with mounting or the display. It has developed a slight rattle in the mount though.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ack said:


> It has developed a slight rattle in the mount though.


Yes! When you go over chip-seal type of pavement it will do this slight rattle due to the fact the whole unit is a button, so it's always a little loose in the mount.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

For me the Garmin edge 500 neutral version with GSC 10. Works fine on my 2010 Roubaix SL's chainstays however with the GSC's speed sensor arm in the upward position. Pairing with the 500 head unit was simple and no problems riding side by side or paceline with any other Garm's and/or ANT + wireless units. Accurate readings always. Now what is needed is all bike manufacturers to follow Trek’s DuoTrap lead and feed any ANT + head unit and end the nonsense zip tied hardware for speed and cadence...now that's clean!


----------

